# Neon Tetra died overnight, betta being picked on too



## purplex (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys. I'll fill out the form first.

1. Size of tank? 50L or about 13 Gallons.

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0.0
b. Nitrite? 0.0 
c. Nitrate? Normal (had pet store do it)
d. pH, KH and GH? pH was 6.8, the others were normal (pet store again)
e. Test kit? API Liquid

3. Temperature? 26 Celsius, or 78 F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Since March

6. What fish do you have? Betta, Neon Tetras
How many are in your tank? 1 Betta, 9 Neons left now 
How big are they? Averaged sized
How long have you had them? Since April after the tank was cycled.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? All put in at the sametime

8. a. Any live plants? Yes, an Amazon Sword, and two others I can't identify. Fake plants? None
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Nothing fancy, a bulldozer, and a few bits of fake wood for caves that have been in the tank since I got it, and a pot that has also been in there since I got it.

9. a. Filtration? Marina Slimfilter S15
b. Heater?Aquaone 55W

10. a. Lighting schedule? Around 12 hours. What lights are used? All I can see is 15W Phillips.
b. Any sunlight exposure? Obliquely How long? Maybe an hour.

11. a. Water change schedule? Weekly
b. Volume of water changed? Between 30% and 50% - depends on water evaporation that week. 
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap Water
d. Water conditioner used? Yes - API Stress Coat
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Just along the front edge weekly.

12. Foods? TetraMin Tropical Granules, Aqua One Tropical flakes, other little treats like mossie larvae when I get my hands on it. The neons hate the flakes, always eat he granules.
How often are they fed? Usually twice daily.

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? I noticed the tetra last night hiding under a rock. I moved the rock, and he went swimming happily off, so thought nothing of it. This morning, he's dead, under a different rock.
b. Appearance of poop? Seems normal
c. Appearance of gills? Just below and under the gill area it is brown.

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? Nope
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. 
I'm sorry, I can't get a good shot, they are all blurry :/

So as I said above, I noticed this one tetra last night hiding under a rock in the gravel. I moved the rock, and he (or she) swam off, and went back to the school of tetras. The this morning, I come out, and he's on the other side of the tank, under a rock, obviously dead. So I pulled him out, and I the only thing I can see is the area under his gills, and back a bit is brown. He's a bit faded, but I assume that that is caused by the fact that he's no longer here.

I'm a bit sad, this is my first loss, and I'm glad I have a large school of them, otherwise my three year old would be asking questions :/

But in saying that, I have noticed this morning that my betta has been picked on, his tail has been mauled, and he's taken to hiding under a log, and flaring and chasing off anything that comes too close. They've been getting on fine for several weeks now, and now this? 

Any ideas and advice is gratefully received...


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

more hiding places will alleviate the stress for both the neons and betta.it the gills were brown before it died it could be bcoz of lack of oxygen.what kind of neons are you keeping?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

This is strange. Have you checked the other neons for signs of injury or disease ? It's hard to imagine that the neons would be inflicting damage on the betta. I'm wondering if there might be some sort of infection/fin rot going on. I've never had luck with bettas in community tanks and fin rot always seemed to be the issue.


----------



## purplex (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well in the days following my post, none of my other neons died, they're all as healthy as anything. Water param's are all good still, and I've spoken to local owners, and they say neons are notorious for just dropping dead... so who knows.

I got hold of another tank, and separated by betta, and apart from looking like a female due to his short fins, he's much happier, and made the biggest bubble nest I've ever seen him make, so I've got rid of the 9 remaining neons. There is/was no fin rot, he was being picked on something chronic.

I was watching the neons, they were right little sods, nipping at him. One would swim in front of him to distract him, and the others would sneak up behind and all have a go at him... I had 10 of them as it said not to keep a shoal smaller than 6, but I wont ever be keeping neons again with my betta. I'm going to find a few nice, quiet, solitary fish, maybe a bristlenose or similar.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

some neon are nippers that's why i asked which type are you keeping.they also get whats know as neon tetra disease


----------



## Coryguy01 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fish, as we...live out threir life and die. We don't know the age of the fish we buy from stores....so I chalk the one or two deaths to 'natural' causes. I've had neons with my Betta for years, and they don't 'nip' on him. However, my betta is kinda scraggily cause his fins are so saillike. As long as they look healthy, and he swims with vigor, I don't worry. Just keep an eye on him...if he shows any signs of rot or fungus (white cotton-like growths) isolate him and treat.
You may lose more neons...it all depends on where you bought them or how old they are. Death sometimes is more from oldage than disease.....good luck


----------

